# Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

I was thing of getting a Daiwa Ballistic SA-BS 33-405G to use with my Saltiga Surf Spin 6000 and 30lb braid.
I will use it to target salmon up to 10lb and for mulloway which grow to 80lb in south australia. 
I will use it to throw up to 6oz weights and fish fillets as bait.
What are these rods like fully loaded up?
Do they bend alot?
Does anyone have pics of them fully loaded, i'm scared they will snap on me.
Do they have they same warranty as the shimanos where if you break them you get it replaced????
Thanks


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

They come with a Limited Lifetime Warrente.


----------



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

Does that cover me casting a weight in its weight range and snapping it or hooking a fish with recommended line rating and snapping it?


----------



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

Will use it to catch these

And watch this ->
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ydj5xnavRV8


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*nice fish*

I'd probably recommend going with the slightly heavier version (35- 405) which is rated slightly heavier than the 33. They make an even heavier version, but not a lot of places are carrying it.

I have built on all 3 models of the ballistic blank, and for 6 oz and bait, think you would be better off with the medium (middle) rated version.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I owned the 35-405 model, and i must say it's a great rod, epecially if you want to hook it up with a spinner. I personally thing they overrated! I have thrown 10nbait, but the sweet spot is 6nbait. Dont be fooled this rod loads like a 1piece rod, so with good form i dont see you breaking it.


----------



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah i'll be throwing 4-6oz with bait, distance isn't a big deal in south australia. The fish above were caught within 20-30metres of the the shore.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BillyMako said:


> yeah i'll be throwing 4-6oz with bait, distance isn't a big deal in south australia. The fish above were caught within 20-30metres of the the shore.



Then the next question would be the type of ground your fishing on-- smooth sandy beaches or rough rocky areas. The ballistic will work fine on smooth ground where there is no need to lift or horse the fish up over rough ground. 

Something stouter might be required for rough ground work.

If the picture is any indication looks like the ballistic will be fine.


----------



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

mostly sandy,so the 33-405 is too light for fishing 30lb braid???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BillyMako said:


> mostly sandy,so the 33-405 is too light for fishing 30lb braid???


Probably not and it should throw 6 OK, I'm mostly thinking you'll be glad to have the stouter rod when tangling with those 80 lb fish


----------



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

*mull*

Believe it or not but last issue of SAAngler magazine a guy landed an 80 pounder using 12lb braid on soft plastic tackle from his boat in the port river!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Hate to see the size of the sandflea used to catch that monster roundhead ha ha....geo


----------



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

What are the daiwa sensors like?


----------



## BillyMako (Jul 8, 2008)

Any other comments or suggestions before i go out and buy the 2-10oz model Saltiga Ballistic rod????
Explain more to me about the lifetime guarentee???
Thanks


----------

